# Nikon 50mm f/1.2 on Canon 5D mk ll



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 28, 2011)

I am new to converting Nikon lenses to Canon bodies, and have been researching, but would like some more input on this topic...
This holiday season, I was sold a Nikon 50mm f/1.2 for $200, in excellent condition. I have shot Canon and Nikon SLR, but not DSLR.
If I were to use this lens on a Canon 5D mk ll, what adapter would I need? And more importantly, with this lens and adapter, what limitations am I facing besides lack of AF (which I don't mind) in regards to IQ or anything else?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tshermankb (Dec 28, 2011)

wow great deal! I shoot a lot of mf primes on canon bodies and have found the cheap ebay adapters to be pretty good, especially for Nikon, Olympus and M42 mounts (for example http://www.ebay.com/itm/1X-EMF-AF-Confirm-Nikon-Canon-EOS-Lens-Adapter-/150723858047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2317d78e7f#ht_2870wt_1189). Definitely try to get the adapters with the focus confirmation chip though if you can, that little red light and beep can come in handy!
Regarding limitations, everything just takes just a little more planning. If something is moving try to pre focus, some action heavy jobs I even carry around little wire flags to help. As for metering I tend to shoot in aperture priority mode if the light isn't too challenging so I can focus on the focus. Exif data wont be accurate although some eBay sellers can re-program the focus chips to at-least tell the camera what lens you are using.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 28, 2011)

Old lenses aren't made for digital. Read the "coating" article just posted here on CR. Besides sharpness, CA and corners are vastly improved on newer lenses. I tried and old 35-70 on the 5d2 just for fun, and while this was a standard lens back in the day it look the worst ever on the 5d. Full Frame tend to tell you exactly wahat is wrong with your lens in a brutal way. Just genrally speaking here. There are a few gems out there, but none better than the lens that replaced them.

Canon do also make lenses, and if the same spec'd lenses are way cheaper with Nikon, like your 50, well then it's for a reason.

You can get away with a lot on crop that you absolutely don't on FF.


----------



## Flake (Dec 28, 2011)

One of the issues you might face is the stopping down of the aperture. As you probably know they focus wide open & then the aperture snaps shut as the shutter is pressed. With modern bodies this is acheived electronically, but prior to that it was mechanical, by a lever, the aperture is set by a ring near the lens mount.

Any adaptor will need to allow some means of controlling the aperture, unfortunately you haven't told us the series your lens belongs to. Some will mount and work on current Nikon bodies but others won't.

With a lens like this there's another issue, and that's focus. Getting it right with a modern DSLR will not be easy, and you'll probably have to buy one of the old type split screens to get anywhere close, but chances are you'll not want to keep this screen in for normal use, so bank on a lot of cleaning every time you swap them!


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, you rarely get a 50/1.4 for that price, let alone an f/1.2, they didn't make as many of them.
Firstly, is it a 'G' lens, or does it have an aperture ring? (i'm too lazy to check, but i'd think that it has a ring, because they haven't made a f/1.2 recently).

If it's a 'G', you'll need an adapter that changes aperture for you or you're stuck open at f/1.2 (but then, you don't buy a lens like this to use at f/4), they do exist, try here.

If it's a non-G (ie, it does have an aperture ring), you can use any adapter from these.

AF-chips are totally optional, I've only had mixed-results with them, but I generally use them so the EXIF reads correct more than AF. I use this guy, more expensive than the chinese ripoffs but I don't mind.

In general, I'd still rather use Live View than the viewfinder:
a) the metering is always correct, some old lenses mess up by a stop or two using the viewfinder.
b) focus is easier, even with the chip, unless you've got a better focussing screen than the default.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 28, 2011)

It is a Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-s.
Thank you for the replies!

Here it is: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/36976-USA/Nikon_1435_NIKKOR_Normal_50mm_f_1_2.html


----------

